# Nismo is really sick



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

So Trevor took Nismo to his vet school and did a ton of tests, and they all came back normal. That was on Wednesday this week. Since then we have kept him hydrated, and have tried things like rice and chicken broth, and plain yogurt, none of which seems to be helping. The bloody diarrhea started on Tuesday night, and is still happening. Now he is vomiting too, which also has traces of blood. Now his diarrhea is consisting mainly of blood. I called a few emergency vets to see if they could start us on payment plans and take car of our dog. The majority of them said no. One said after we paid the initial exam fee that he would do the work and now they say they don't know if they are willing. 
Trevor and I have 40 dollars to pay for the initial exam, but other then that, neither of us is working, we are both full time students, I don't want to lose my dog. And I have no idea what to do.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Do you have paypal?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm so sorry... I don't know what to tell ya... Well, I do.. go to the emergency vet...get him on the right track and just go cross eyed and get really confused when they give you the bill... After the treatment then talk about the payment plan. Desperate times call for desperate messures honey.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Well if thier like the emergency vets here. They won't even work on the animal until the have a credit card on file.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

Trevor has a paypal
What can I do with that??
Thanks for the help both of you.
and although I am a bit hysterical 
NEELA had me laughing.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

Trevor has a credit card, but he cut it up.
so now we are a bit stuck.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

try and apply for care credit. that's the only feasable option i see right now.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

The way I'm looking at it right now... Just go to the vets office that said that they _may_ work with you. Even if you get turned away, you gave the vets office a face to put with the call...


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Yes carecredit is great....You can apply over the phone. If you are approve they will go ahead and give you the card number so you can use it right away.

http://carecredit.com/


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

Ok thanks guys.
The input really does help.
I just don't want to go,
spend the last 40 dollars and have them tell me they won't do anything,
and then I am stuck with a sick dog, maybe even a dying dog.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> try and apply for care credit. that's the only feasable option i see right now.


Trevor and I both don't have jobs, we just go to school
so they said if you don't have a job they won't approve it.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Here call them really quick and try....It can't hurt..

Call (800) 677-0718 to apply for a CareCredit card



You can even have a cosigner like a parent or something. Also good way to go ahead and start building credit.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

call back and tell them you do have a job... They don't check I have a care credit account. But if you guys don't want to invest the money into the dog I understand that as well.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Nizmosmommy said:


> Trevor and I both don't have jobs, we just go to school
> so they said if you don't have a job they won't approve it.


Well if either of you have bank accounts you can set up a paypal account. Go to paypal.com and go thru the registration it's easier than you think. People will donate for these types of things


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Staffy even if they do get donations they won't be able to make a payment at the vets office unless they themselves have a paypal account. Also it takes a few days for paypal to verify you by your bank account


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

OMG! I will be praying for the boy.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

Trevor has a paypal,
just wondering how do I pay with that at the vets office?
We are more than willing to invest all the money we have to in order to make sure he is healthy. We just didn't know how to pay anything because we don't have his credit card, because he cut it up, and we have zero cash.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

NEELA said:


> Staffy even if they do get donations they won't be able to make a payment at the vets office unless they themselves have a paypal account. Also it takes a few days for paypal to verify you by your bank account


true... I guess it's not fast enough. But I agree, Shana. They don't look to see if you have a job. Just fudge it, and work the details later.

If either you or trevor could speak with a relative with pretty good credit, you will be approved for a good amount, no problem. I'm running out of ideas.. Good luck.. Keep us posted and we'll keep all of you in our thoughts and prayers


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Call the vets office and ask them if any of them have a paypal account set up... you can transfer funds to their account to satisfy the bill.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

Called the vet,
they said they don't use paypal.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I can't believe the jerks won't even accept payment on their personal accounts for you


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Dear Lord please find a way for Nizmo to get the care that he needs because his Mom and Dad love him and they will go through anything to make sure he gets the care he needs.

In your name AMEN


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

ok.. i know i sound like a broken record. call your mom.. your aunt, your uncle, one of your cousins.. SOMEONE and just get their social from them and go apply for the care credit. They give you plenty of time to pay it before interest kicks in, and in such a dire situation, looks like your only hope to pay for Nizmo's vet expenses.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

I know.
I was hysterical when I called them.
and i explained he is just a baby,
and more importantly he is my baby.
Trevor gets 500 dollars a month for child support,
I even told them that.
and they just basically said that if we can't pay them at the time of leaving that they couldn't help us.

They aren't really being flexible with us at all.
We can pay with a paypal.
But they don't use that,
We can pay with a payment plan, and they won't do that,
Gosshhh


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

I hope that will help every little bit helps I hope you don't mind. All my best 

Paul


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

CareCredit takes a couple days to approve you

and to be completely honest
family is the first place we went to,
and none of them had any money either,
Trevors Grandma is the one giving us the 40 dollars.
and My mom just lost her job
and Trevors mom is completely broke too.
I may sound like I am giving you excuses.
but I swear I have been making calls all day.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

Paul,
it helps a lot.
all of you guys have been so helpful,
just to know you care.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Nizmosmommy said:


> CareCredit takes a couple days to approve you
> 
> and to be completely honest
> family is the first place we went to,
> ...


We got approved for Carecredit within the hour. Not arguing, just informing you. This was about a 8 or 9 months ago for a cat we had...

They don't have to have money, just a credit score in good standing. worry about the rest later, but at least it pays the vet in full at the time the services are rendered..

Either way, lets be realistic, if you haven't found money by now, then waiting those two days might be your only option. Try and keep him hydrated (i know you guys have been trying!) and just pray pray pray and everything will turn out in the end.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Nizmosmommy said:


> Paul,
> it helps a lot.
> all of you guys have been so helpful,
> just to know you care.


it's why we're here. we all know youd share your concern and support if we needed it


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

Trevor is going to try and apply again while we are at the vet for the carecredit so hopefully they approve.
We are going to the vet in about fifteen minutes, Trevor and I will keep you allupdated.
thanks so much everyone.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your troubles. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

Thank you so much.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Yeah carecredit approved me in all of about 30 minutes. I have horrible credit and they gave it to me...So hopefully everything will go well.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

Trevor will try. I have my fingers crossed.
Praying too.
Thakns so much for your help everyone.


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

man i know what your going through my pup has mange and i cant afford a vet my chihuahua was doin the same thing your dog is doing we called the vets and got a big fuc* you from them to we had to let our dog suffer though the night and the next day he was better i posted a question for home remideys for mange in another forum and got my ass chewd the members here are the shi* the other forum didnt even mention care credit thank you guys for bein so helpful and i hope your dog gets better


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

care credit denied me back to the drawin board


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

update: we took him to the vet that said they used care credit, but when we got there and after they admitted us, they said they dont. we were going to go to a different emergency vet about 45 min aways, but we alredy paid the 40$ to have him seen. i set up a care credit account and sort of um... lied about my income. so they approved me for $700.
they gave him 600 mls of saline and a shot of anitbiotics to last him til monday, he also wrote us 2 perscriptions for us to fill on monday. theey didnt run any tests, probably because we couldnt pay them the way they wanted. but they did help us out a bit with the fluids. so we owe them 45$.
they gave the fluids subq so now he looks like the hunch back of noterdame. lol.
he hasnt had any diarrhea in the last couple hours so thats good.
thank you for your responses every one. its always appreciated. i'll keep this thread updated through out the day and night.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

NEELA said:


> But if you guys don't want to invest the money into the dog I understand that as well.


i would sell my car or anything i owned to make sure he got better. nismo is my world and he's like a son to me. i cant loose him so i would do anything to make it so he survives.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Some ASPCA locations have vets that will help for very little money.
Might want to look into that!


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Don't vets have a code of ethics like MD's where they cannot deny care?


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

vet dont care about ethics u figure they become a vet to help anmails but thats bs


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> Don't vets have a code of ethics like MD's where they cannot deny care?


nope. if you dont got the dough, you dont get the care. they would be happy to put your dog to sleep for you tho. 
vetrinary care is a business, even more so then medical care.


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

:goodpost:


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> nope. if you dont got the dough, you dont get the care. they would be happy to put your dog to sleep for you tho.
> vetrinary care is a business, even more so then medical care.


Too bad I wasn't a vet then. I would help the dog free of charge. 
Greedy pricks!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey just checkin up on nismo......


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Holy cow alot went down. I hope that Nizmo is feeling somewhat better today. Sending good vibes your way.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

yes, what's up with my Nizzy? I hope ya'll are holding on ok.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I so hope he is doing better. He has been in my prayers all night.


----------



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

how is nizmo baby doing?!  worried about him...


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Checkin in again hope you guys were able to work something out!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

been thinking about Nismo!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

gxkon said:


> man i know what your going through my pup has mange and i cant afford a vet my chihuahua was doin the same thing your dog is doing we called the vets and got a big fuc* you from them to we had to let our dog suffer though the night and the next day he was better i posted a question for home remideys for mange in another forum and got my ass chewd the members here are the shi* the other forum didnt even mention care credit thank you guys for bein so helpful and i hope your dog gets better


PM me if you have any questions about mange. I've been through it! And I know about other forums... I had people tell me to put Helena down after she tore her 2nd acl... after 3 weeks of crate rest she is already starting to set her foot on the ground. They told me I was selfish for wanting to keep her alive. And just after those short few weeks shes still a happy loving dog. She just needs some heeling time.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Got an update yet?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

update: he's still hydrated from the the SUBQ fluids they gave him, they gave him enough to last him 24 hrs. he still had diarrhea in the middle fo the night last night, he didnt have to defecate this morning, but he did not too long ago at about 130, it had some form not much tho. the vet called this morning and they said to give him a lil bit of rice for starters to see how he did with that. so i just did that. i'll take him out potty here in about 10 min. 
i feel so bad because he keeps going to his food dish and licking the bowl. i know he's hungry...

you guys are awesome, he feels the love!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Has the vet been able to shed any light on the problem?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

not too much. we ruled out a bunch of causes, but they couldnt really diagnose the problem. he gave me 2 different kinds of antibiotics to start on monday. he said it also may be a large intestinal parasite, but most likely not, he mostly thinks its a large intestinal infection. but they just dont know. 
its really frustrating to not know what this is causing him to be so sick. but i understand that they can only do so much and that there doing what they can.

the emergency hospital that i went to gives out X amount of money to help people each month, and they had already reached X amount by yesterday. but they did help us out by letting us owe them.
good people


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

That's good that he seems to be improving. Even by just a little bit.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> That's good that he seems to be improving. Even by just a little bit.


we'll see how much he improves when he passes the lil bit of rice i gave him.
*fingers crossed*


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm gonna be watching this thread for updates. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

ill keep it updated every hour


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Give him a kiss for me!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

update, took him out to go potty, and the rice hasnt gone through him which is a good sign, i'll take him out potty again here in another 30 min



Shes Got Heart said:


> Give him a kiss for me!


will do lol


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

that's a good sign!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I have my fingures crossed that Nismo is turned the corner on his way to recovery. Still sendign lots of good healing thoughts your way. 

p.s. Give Nismo a hug and a kiss for me.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I can't believe I missed all this! I hope Nizmo makes a quick recovery. He will be in my thoughts today. Have you contacted any holistic vets? They often have more of the animal's well being in mind instead of $$$.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

For whoever was sayi ng they cannot afford vet treatment for mange, I have a link for an herbal supplement. I 100% advise going to a vet, but if you cannot afford it by any means, then you can try Neem Oil shampoo. I would never try that Borax mixture, and I cannot stress that enough, it is a chemical that is toxic if ingested. Neem oil is much safer.

Using Neem Oil For Dogs


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

i was told borax is as toxic as salt but i got a kit comeing from botanical dog that has the neem shampoo and immune booster pills in it plus im givein my dog fish oil so i hope it works im glad your dog is doing better my chi got better in a night but he gets sick sometimes i think he ate a rat or rat poison best of luck to you


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> For whoever was sayi ng they cannot afford vet treatment for mange, I have a link for an herbal supplement. I 100% advise going to a vet, but if you cannot afford it by any means, then you can try Neem Oil shampoo. I would never try that Borax mixture, and I cannot stress that enough, it is a chemical that is toxic if ingested. Neem oil is much safer.
> 
> Using Neem Oil For Dogs


Wow that is interesting! As a gardener and amateur horticulturist I know about neem oil for spraying on plants to kill certain bugs.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

update: that rice is still holding up and still no diarrhea, i hope he keeps on this path!



MY MIKADO said:


> I have my fingures crossed that Nismo is turned the corner on his way to recovery. Still sendign lots of good healing thoughts your way.
> 
> p.s. Give Nismo a hug and a kiss for me.


i will, thank you



FloorCandy said:


> I can't believe I missed all this! I hope Nizmo makes a quick recovery. He will be in my thoughts today. Have you contacted any holistic vets? They often have more of the animal's well being in mind instead of $$$.


no i havent, that really hasnt crossed my mind but i will deff look into it. thank you


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

update: still no bowel movements. im going to give him 2 tbs of rice


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

still no bowel movements, the other couple tbs is holding up great also.

when i took him out to go potty he wanted to play with a 3 legged pitbull lol


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Sounds like he is doing better. I am still sending good vibes your way.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Sounds hopeful!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

thanks guys. im hoping hes pullin around


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

i seen a 3 leged pit on pet finder poor guy they found him wit half his leg cut off


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

gxkon said:


> i seen a 3 leged pit on pet finder poor guy they found him wit half his leg cut off


thats sad. this guys bully had 3 legs becasue as a pup he jump off a bed and shattered all of his leg, so they amp'd it.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

gave him another couple tbs of rice.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

update: nismo went potty last night and it was still loose but had a little form to it. this morning he hasnt gone tho.

im going to feed him some more rice here in a little bit.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

dude add some yogurt bro.. id even try the plain pumpkin filling both of those work for his stomach i think he'll be back to normal in a couple days


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> dude add some yogurt bro.. id even try the plain pumpkin filling both of those work for his stomach i think he'll be back to normal in a couple days


thats not going to be good if he's lactose intolerant, and idk if he is. plus since he has diarrhea, dairy would only add to it. if he was vomiting i deff would.
but i do have some in the fridge lol.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> thats not going to be good if he's lactose intolerant, and idk if he is. plus since he has diarrhea, dairy would only add to it. if he was vomiting i deff would.
> but i do have some in the fridge lol.


good point about the lactose. It actually helped chino since he isnt intolerant.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> good point about the lactose. It actually helped chino since he isnt intolerant.


yeah im not sure if he is or not. the doc actually brought that to my attention and it made a lot of sense. saturday i gave it to him with the rice and he had really bad diarrhea, but yesterday i gave him rice w/o it and it wasnt as bad.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

How's the baby boy doing?

I hope all is well...


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Still sending good vibes your way. Thinking of Nizmo.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Still sending good vibes your way. Thinking of Nizmo.


Me too me too LOL


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

update: i just got back from school. nismo's poops today have been somewhat solid, and black. which is a good thing because that means the blood is being digested and its no longer fresh, red blood. i gave him a cup of rice about an hour ago. the more food i can get passed through him, the faster he'll get better. is what im told.
he has a lot more energy, always wanting to play. he still will not drink any water tho, which is REALLY worrying me. so were still keeping him hydrated. im going to pick up his antibiotics tomorrow morning.

thanks for caring everyone!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Keep getting better buddy!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

thank you :reindeer:


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

Hopefully Nizmo has turned the corner to full recovery


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm so happy to hear Nismo is doing better. The poor guy what and ordeal. I'm still sending good healing vibes your way.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

today i took him to a field to walk around in, he was so exited. some may think it was too soon to bring him out, but its been a whole week since he's actually gotten out except to go potty. i took some pics that i'll post at the end of the month like i always do.
his bowel movements are still kind of loos, they dont look normal at all. not the normal, shape, color, all that good stuff. i just gave him about a cup of rice and a little bit of chicken. i just picked up his perscriptions that i'll start tonight.
thanks for the support everyone.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Niz it won't be the same color/shape because of the new diet.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

my dogs who eat "people food" have lighter colored poos that are often multi colored by the carrots lol


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

NEELA said:


> Niz it won't be the same color/shape because of the new diet.


duh why didnt i think that. lol.


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

glad to hear he's doin better


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

How is little Nizmo today? I hope he keeps getting beter


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

What meds did the vet put him on? I would suggest adding more chicken to his diet. You have had in on rice too long with out protein and his body is weak and needs that extra fuel to get better. Normally you would give him rice with a bit of chicken as a bland diet to help with the GI and diarrhea. I am happy to hear he is getting better, good luck with your little guy!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

update: his bowel movements are geting better, yesterday i starting giving him chicken in with his rice. the anitbiotics that he's on are: metronidazole and albon


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Woo hoo go Nizmo go


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> What meds did the vet put him on? I would suggest adding more chicken to his diet. You have had in on rice too long with out protein and his body is weak and needs that extra fuel to get better. Normally you would give him rice with a bit of chicken as a bland diet to help with the GI and diarrhea. I am happy to hear he is getting better, good luck with your little guy!


The rice should have some protein although not what chicken would have. 
Glad to hear he is doing better. :clap:


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> The rice should have some protein although not what chicken would have.
> Glad to hear he is doing better. :clap:


thanks everyone


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Sounds like it was giardia, coccida, or some similar bug. Good to know that he is doing better!!


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Sounds like it was giardia, coccida, or some similar bug. Good to know that he is doing better!!


What is that caused by Lisa? Something ingested?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Sounds like it was giardia, coccida, or some similar bug. Good to know that he is doing better!!


yeah he said it might be, but he has no idea as its easy to miss on the slides. very easy. but he most likely thinks a large intestinal infection, but he prescribed the antibiotic for giardia just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> What is that caused by Lisa? Something ingested?


http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/15851-giardia.html


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow Nizmo's mom, I am sorry to hear about your baby's poor and upset innards. I am glad to know he is doing much better. There is nothing like that type of helpless fear. Gopitbull are the folks I always turn to.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

No matter how bad Nismo has gotten, Trevor, the most important thing is that youre being a good father and you and your other half are doing everything you can to make sure you pup is comfortable as the situation allows and doing everything to help him recuperate faster.

Even though he's not back to his old self just yet, there has been improvement and right now, that's all that matters. Give it time, keep your head up and be strong for your boy. *He'll feel that more than any medicine a vet can give him*


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Read Kaos's story in the other giardia thread. I bet you they have the same thing!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> No matter how bad Nismo has gotten, Trevor, the most important thing is that youre being a good father and you and your other half are doing everything you can to make sure you pup is comfortable as the situation allows and doing everything to help him recuperate faster.
> 
> Even though he's not back to his old self just yet, there has been improvement and right now, that's all that matters. Give it time, keep your head up and be strong for your boy. *He'll feel that more than any medicine a vet can give him*


thanks man



performanceknls said:


> Read Kaos's story in the other giardia thread. I bet you they have the same thing!


i couldnt find the thread?


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Good to hear that Nizmo is on the way to recovery. Helena is starting her journey I hope and pray, she seems to walk a little better each day.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

update: this morning i gave him a half cup of kibble. he did fine with that. and for dinner i gave him 1 1/2 cups. 
he lots about 4 #'s and he looks wayyyy too skinny. 
put he seems to be getting better each day. he is now drinking lots of water


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm glad to hear he is doing so much better!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

yeah me too. thanks for the support everyone!
he had me worried. he was sick for a whole week.


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

Yeah, I'm going thru the same thing with one of mine too. I kept her in the house for 2 weeks and she seemed to get worse when she had to stay in the crate. She doesn't like the house so I had to put her back outside and she's eating a lot better now. Her stool is still soft, but no longer bloody. Not sure if she had giardia or coccidia, but I'm leaning toward coccidia because one day she would jump and play and act like she felt fine and would eat the chicken but didn't want any kibble, and the next day she might not eat for 12 hours or so. But she is better; I think she was stressing in the house as well. She's pretty active outside but not quite herself yet. Hope everything works out for Nizmo. Sounds like he is on the road to recovery.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

Glad to hear Nizmo is on the mend.


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

Any new updates about how Nizmo?


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

Dang, I been gone for too long. Sorry to read all the bad news but I am glad Niz is doing better!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Nismo is still on antibiotics, but he is back to his normal self and today he got back up to weight.
in a week im going to start the switch to adult food. i still know what kind, im still thinking
thanks everyone!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Nismo is still on antibiotics, but he is back to his normal self and today he got back up to weight.
in a week im going to start the switch to adult food. i still know what kind, im still thinking
thanks everyone!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Glad to hear Nizmo is doing much better.


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks for the update.Iam glad Nizmo is doing better...


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> Glad to hear Nizmo is doing much better.


thanks



jsgixxer said:


> Thanks for the update.Iam glad Nizmo is doing better...


thanks me too


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

hows the guy doin?!


----------

